# 10 scapes at Aquarium Gardens - what’s your favourite?



## George Farmer (23 Jun 2018)

10 scapes filmed at Aquarium Gardens. 


Watch the film and vote for your favourite!


Link >>>


----------



## gltjc (24 Jun 2018)

Some beautiful aquariums. I liked number 5 best. Huge kudos for the skill involved in putting these together - it is vastly ahead of anything I’m capable of! I would have loved to see more originality, though. Not sure there is much that we haven’t seen before?

I’m in a contrary mood!


----------



## mort (24 Jun 2018)

Agree its an amazing shop and by far ahead of any other I've seen in the uk. For me scape 1 is the nicest because its the least forced and most natural looking of all of them. It could be because its grown in more over time but the age of the scape is also one of the impressive things about it.


----------



## PARAGUAY (24 Jun 2018)

Number 3 for me, you dont need a wide range of plants and the fish fit in perfectly, close to it 6, but all very impressive


----------



## gltjc (24 Jun 2018)

I’ve spent the last hour or so looking at George’s other recent YouTube videos on the back of this post. 

The idea of combining glowlight tetras and green neons was particularly inspiring!


----------



## John S (25 Jun 2018)

It's tough to pick a favourite out of so many great tanks but I will go with no3


----------



## Andy Taylor (25 Jun 2018)

I like all of them but, if you bent my arm up my back i would pick number 3


----------



## Ray_Norwich (29 Jun 2018)

Some stunning new additions over the last few months (like no 4) but no 2 remains my long term favourite, such a vibrant tank; love it


----------



## techfool (14 Jul 2018)

6.
I like a small tank with more green and less hardscape.


----------



## BarryH (14 Jul 2018)

Again I liked them all but number 3 really stands out for me. Are there any more details about the plants and set up of that one available anywhere?


----------



## FJK_12 (14 Jul 2018)

Numbers 2, 3, and 7 for me


----------

